# Scope Of Doctor Of Physiotherapy



## annie khan

Assalam U alaikum ..
I searched a lot on net but didnt found satisfying answer.
I just want to know scope of dpt >> How good this field
is ??? I heard this field is not good at all .. mostly I heard
people calling dpt degree holders "Maalshi" :?. Please share
career oppertunities for dpt holders .. !!

PS :- I already applied for it as I have no other option.
Please share ur views or any other information u have !


----------



## anna

annie give a damn to the people cause they,ll critisize everything they cant get there hands on!! think by your brain only not by their brains. what a horrible place this world would become when people would see there grand parents and even parents not even MOVING properly.i havent done any research , m talking in a layman language but one thing m clear is that they are equally imp as an mbbs doc. and if u wanna earn then with that degree get out of pak anywhere. even UAE. by earn i mean earning big


----------



## Ujarsh

It depends how good physiotherapist u r ... Once u get a name in being the best physiotherapist it will obviously become a good field for u . .and in US it is 7th among most paying fields .. 
Its all depends on your interest ..good luck and be comfortable with whatever u will opt..


----------



## masterh

DPT isn't good for girls. :red: The DPT holders are often called as "Orthopaedic Assistants", they get patients referred by Orthopaedicians, so you will need to be dependent on him. Pay is very low. Our society isn't very open to the idea of Female Physiotherapists. I'd suggest "CLINICAL PSYCHOLOGY" to you instead. It's an interesting field, you see your own patients and, they are paid well too. It's a female friendly field. On the contrary, you can do LLB too, and become a lawyer. It's a respectable profession and, pays well too.


----------



## Ujarsh

Actually law is not a good option for females majority of people who opt for law in our country are from villages and they cant see females competing with them due to their narrow minds ..and female as a lawyer have to face difficulty in professional life. i have come up with examples.:/ but u should be clear about physiotherapy in actual what it is ..physiotherapist treat patients through medical studies not on "MASSGE" techniques  so i think it is equally well for females 

- - - Updated - - -

And yeah btw clinical psychology and dpt. , clinical psychology is best to opt .


----------



## masterh

There are many female lawyers who have made a huge name for them. Don't forget that the highest paid lawyer in Pakistan right now is a female, Asma Jehangir. You don't necessarily need to go into Criminal Justice. Taxation and Business Law are lucrative fields. LUMS has a good law program. Also, there are other kinds of lawyers such as Family Dispute, International Law, Domestic Law and many other. It's an equally lucrative field for women. 

As far as physiotherapy is concerned, I'm a medical student and I meet physiotherapists almost daily in our hospitals, they aren't satisfied with their profession. For females, Clinical Psychology is the best alternative. If not then, biochemistry.


----------



## annie khan

My brother is already doing LLB :? Two lawyers in a family ..  Talking about clinical psychology,the I have no idea what it is ?? I m familier with dpt thats why I selected it but with lot of nervousness


----------



## medenthusiast

annie khan said:


> Assalam U alaikum ..
> I searched a lot on net but didnt found satisfying answer.
> I just want to know scope of dpt >> How good this field
> is ??? I heard this field is not good at all .. mostly I heard
> people calling dpt degree holders "Maalshi" :?. Please share
> career oppertunities for dpt holders .. !!
> 
> PS :- I already applied for it as I have no other option.
> Please share ur views or any other information u have !


Scope of Physiotherapy in Pakistan, Physical Therapy, Physiotheorapy


----------



## annie khan

Thanks for sharing this article


----------



## arslan98765

there is no scope of physiotherapy....
Pharm D is much better option for you...
you should wait for one year more....
and get admission in pharm d...
salary is high in pharm d...


----------



## annie khan

arslan98765 said:


> there is no scope of physiotherapy....
> Pharm D is much better option for you...
> you should wait for one year more....
> and get admission in pharm d...
> salary is high in pharm d...


agree with you but pharmD is not much appreciated in Pakistan.Last year I was interested in PharmD but now,I prefer dpt over it and If I wait for one more year then I would prefer MBBS over dpt pharmD...


----------



## FZZR

masterh said:


> There are many female lawyers who have made a huge name for them. Don't forget that the highest paid lawyer in Pakistan right now is a female, Asma Jehangir. You don't necessarily need to go into Criminal Justice. Taxation and Business Law are lucrative fields. LUMS has a good law program. Also, there are other kinds of lawyers such as Family Dispute, International Law, Domestic Law and many other. It's an equally lucrative field for women.
> 
> As far as physiotherapy is concerned, I'm a medical student and I meet physiotherapists almost daily in our hospitals, they aren't satisfied with their profession. For females, Clinical Psychology is the best alternative. If not then, biochemistry.


Can you elaborate please how are physiotherapists not satisfied? I myself am interested in DPT, and I think this profession is quite good for females. Since you have experience, elaboration please?


----------



## annie khan

FZZR said:


> Can you elaborate please how are physiotherapists not satisfied? I myself am interested in DPT, and I think this profession is quite good for females. Since you have experience, elaboration please?


 agree FZZR .. I also want to know about dpt .. If i satisfy then I may not give mcat next year ...


----------



## FZZR

annie khan said:


> agree FZZR .. I also want to know about dpt .. If i satisfy then I may not give mcat next year ...


I hope you won't have to give it 3rd time. DPT, for me, is a good alternative. But let's see what masterh has to say.


----------



## annie khan

yup


----------



## rafa

you should think about B.sc allied health sciences these are good subjects to study like optometry medical lab technology and their scope is increasing and merit also year by year


----------



## arslan98765

RAfa ... send me the link in which name of public and private were included..offering b.sc allied health sciences...send me again.....


----------



## rafa

Arslan, following is the link: http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/ahscourses.pdf:)

- - - Updated - - -

Arslan, following is the link: http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/ahscourses.pdf

- - - Updated - - -


http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/ahscourses.pdf


----------



## maryyum

What u guyz say 'bout B.Sc Cardiac Perfusion? .Isn't good Job for Females.Is it ??? Also wanna know its Scope in Pakistan ???


----------



## arslan98765

admissions will open in april in faisalabad institute of cardiology
i will also apply there...... maryam....


----------



## rafa

Hey,arslan and marryum its a good field(cardiac perfusion) but let me tell you that seriously it's students have no future in Pakistan due to saturation of cardiac perfusionists in all hospitals.I would advise you to choose b.sc optometry and medical lab technology because these field are emerging as highly efficient :woot:in the future for the students as they have a better and wide option for the jobs.Please consider this before taking admission in any branch.

- - - Updated - - -

Marryum sister what are your marks in F.Sc.


----------



## annie khan

rafa ..
is there any college offering these courses in lahore ??


----------



## rafa

Yes, Annie there are like KING EDWARD MEDICAL UNIVERSITY and ALLAMA IQBAL MEDICAL COLLEGE LAHORE but sadly their admission dates are closed.In fact, today the merit list of K.E will be announced today(kemu.edu.pk) and entry test for B.Sc medical lab technology in AIMC will be on 25 december and its dates are also closed. but i think fmh institute of allied health sciences offer these two and other courses as well and i dont know about its dates.But rawalpindi medical college and quaid-e-azam medical college also offer both these courses but they will start late (rmc.edu.pk and qamc.edu.pk).

- - - Updated - - -

you can find many of these institutions in this link http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/ahscourses.pdf and i hope many of these' dates are still open


----------



## maryyum

arslan98765 said:


> admissions will open in april in faisalabad institute of cardiology
> i will also apply there...... maryam....


oh thats great .Can u tell me more about this ?? 

- - - Updated - - -



rafa said:


> Hey,arslan and marryum its a good field(cardiac perfusion) but let me tell you that seriously it's students have no future in Pakistan due to saturation of cardiac perfusionists in all hospitals.I would advise you to choose b.sc optometry and medical lab technology because these field are emerging as highly efficient :woot:in the future for the students as they have a better and wide option for the jobs.Please consider this before taking admission in any branch.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Marryum sister what are your marks in F.Sc.


thank you so much rafa . And I got 932 marks in Fsc ALHAMDULLILAH ,wbu ???


----------



## rafa

My pleasure sister.I got 912 in F.Sc and 938 in MCAT and what about your mcat marks Marryum:roll:


----------



## arslan98765

RAFA... and..Maryamm...
Cardiac perfusion is a good option to take..than.. optometry...
it's emerging field...and has scope in pak..as well as..abroad..
So..i will prefer Cardiac perfusion ....
I like that field very much..
And what do you think guys?


----------



## maryyum

arslan98765 said:


> RAFA... and..Maryamm...
> Cardiac perfusion is a good option to take..than.. optometry...
> it's emerging field...and has scope in pak..as well as..abroad..
> So..i will prefer Cardiac perfusion ....
> I like that field very much..
> And what do you think guys?


I also love it . I love Cardiology . 

- - - Updated - - -



rafa said:


> My pleasure sister.I got 912 in F.Sc and 938 in MCAT and what about your mcat marks Marryum:roll:


My MCAT score is not too good because of some personal reason . btw I got 859 marks ALHAMDULLILAH . So I'll repeat MCAT . Did u join any academy for MCAT prep ???


----------



## rafa

I didn't take any academy for preparation but i am not satisfied with my mcat result because i was expecting to get marks around 980,990 but its all ALLAH ki marzi so we should be content in ALLAH's decision.

- - - Updated - - -

and MARRYUM one thing more cardiology is different than cardiac perfusion:!: and i don't think so that there is any college offering cardiology in PUNJAB.


----------



## arslan98765

Maryam..... Cardiac perfusion is the best....


----------



## annie khan

Maryam ..
U r repeatinf 2nd time ??

Arslan ..
What is this card perfusion actually ?? plz tel !


----------



## rafa

Cardiac perfusionists assist doctors during heart surgeries in controlling machines used in operations.they get jobs in different hospitals but I have asked from related professionists about its scope and they have replied that all its jobs are saturated in Punjab.So,take the decision with great care and perception.


----------



## maryyum

rafa said:


> I didn't take any academy for preparation but i am not satisfied with my mcat result because i was expecting to get marks around 980,990 but its all ALLAH ki marzi so we should be content in ALLAH's decision.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and MARRYUM one thing more cardiology is different than cardiac perfusion:!: and i don't think so that there is any college offering cardiology in PUNJAB.


oh really .dunno this :nailbiting::nailbiting:

- - - Updated - - -



annie khan said:


> Maryam ..
> U r repeatinf 2nd time ??
> 
> Arslan ..
> What is this card perfusion actually ?? plz tel !


No , first time .


----------



## Physiotherapy

Since the medical science claims to have found the treatment of every disease, still knee pain and joint pain is out of its coverage area. Though medical science initiates the treatment still it is out of its reach to get hundred percent successes.


----------



## Jenny

rafa said:


> Cardiac perfusionists assist doctors during heart surgeries in controlling machines used in operations.they get jobs in different hospitals but I have asked from related professionists about its scope and they have replied that all its jobs are saturated in Punjab.So,take the decision with great care and perception.


It seems that perfusionists are paid well no matter which country they are in. Cardiac perfusionists get paid very well even in the US and they do not have to go through schoo as long as doctors do.


----------



## Gstar

Hi annie...
I too have applied for dpt... i to had no other iption.....but i feel it is a good field.
We will be seeing those patients especialy old. people with problems with joints... muscles and fractures.. Osteoprosis i feel that it uas good scope. 
And it also will have a good pay...i hope!! 
I am studying t ..at uol! all the professors are graduates of k.e.m.u so its a good


----------



## gull andaam

dpt is really a good feel... i really respect the doctors of physiotherapy:thumbsup:


----------



## annie khan

Gstar & Gull andaam ..
Yes,it is really a excellent field. Infact, last year, it was 5th most earned profession abroad(as I know).
Plus, i m planning not to give mcat this year coz i m satisfied with DPT


----------



## maculahealthcare

The demand for trained professionals in Physiotherapy is surging in India and it is certainly a great profession that is growing with time. But be more specific and careful while selecting the college and check for the appropriate recognition and infrastructure as it more prominent for obtaining the practical training in the field


----------



## Alexanders

There is no benefit in retraining an experienced therapist just to stick the “right” letters at the end of their name. Continuing education would be far more beneficial than reinventing the wheel...


----------



## maculahealthcare

There are great scope for physiotherapy in India. If you are financially sound you can go for doing Masters in Manual Therapy or Neurology and there are so many options for doping Masters related with Physiotherapy.


----------



## Osama Malik 777

*Scope- Of Dpt*

value is of the person always...if the person is doing a great job with hardwork it will definitely be appreciated.., DPT is also one of the good fields and its scope will be increasing in coming era :thumbsup:


----------

